# How to clean horseshoes?



## Thelwell_Girl (5 June 2010)

Morning all!

I have some shoes from various horse I have known, what is the best way to clean/preserve them? 

Thanks!

xxx


----------



## fidleyspromise (5 June 2010)

here are a few suggestions after googling, 

with a steel brush! then steel wool!
the nails can be removed with pliers and a nail punch!
I use the used shoes to make craft items!
some I leave natural and others I spray paint with Rustoleum black, but you can use any color! 

If the nails are still in the shoe chances are that they are ceased, so I would use Crown Oil spray, or WD40 (not as good) we all have a can of that oil around somewhere. Spray it on the nails liberally. Let it set like over night if you like...then punch the nails out and brush off all of the dirt that lossened with the oils spray. Now for the rust...get some household vinegar...(again I am sure we all have that around too) leave the shoe in the vinegar over night and then the next day the rust should be pretty well gone..if not encourage with a brush or file or steel wool As soon as you are finished with getting the last of the rust off...dry the shoe off, make sure it is really dry, use heat if you have to...then as soon as it is dry spray the shoe with a protective coating of verithane, or that sort of spray...it will stay clean for ever with this.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (5 June 2010)

Ah, thank you mishaspey, will get to work on them!


----------



## Sol (5 June 2010)

Painting the shoe once it's clean is apparently best, as otherwise it'll just keep rusting  
I still have loads I keep meaning to sort out... over summer... sure... xD


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (5 June 2010)

Ach, me too Solly!!

I have Gwens to sort out


----------



## Brontie (5 June 2010)

I've got one in the garden, which shamefully, I nabbed out of a field one day when I was younger. It's got years worth of rust, and you've inspired me to go and clean it and paint it!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (5 June 2010)

Ahh, good


----------

